# Con Questions



## Xanthe (Mar 19, 2007)

Alright, I'm sure some of you have seen me trotting around happily on the fourms here. But seriously, I have never been to a Furcon. And I really would LOVE to go and I would LOVE for my mate to come with me. So can anyone give me a rundown on the cost for say a weekend pass to a con and maybe a general hotelroom cost. we live in Baton rouge Louisiana so the nearset one is in Atlanta. But I would love to be able to go to the one that is happening in May since May 1 is my b-day, but that will never happen.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 19, 2007)

Conventions are usually over a weekend, so a weekend pass would be the whole time there. That is usually from 40-50. A single day pass is about 20-25.


The convention rates for a hotel are usually around 90-120 a night, but some hotels can fill up pretty quickly (like AC07, the Westin sold out last month even though the con is not until July).


Here's a nice list of some cons:
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Convention
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_conventions_by_attendance (lists location)


----------



## Xanthe (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh, thank you Xipoid. I'll take a look at the sites now *huggles*


----------

